# HbA1c Result.



## Bluebaldybob (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all. Yet another update regarding Alesha. I'm pleased to report that her HbA1c today was 46 (6.4% in old money) She wasn't best pleased as they pricked both thumbs to get blood for the test. I think we've been very lucky so far, that's about 1 and a half years since DX with type one, and all her results have been under 7%. Long may it continue. 
Hope you are all well and life is treating you good.


----------



## Cleo (Apr 3, 2013)

Thats fantastic!!! 
Great news - congratulations!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2013)

Terrific news Bob - really pleased for Alesha and you, you're obviously doing things right!  Long may it continue!


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2013)

Bob thats super news a massive well done to Alesha and you


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 3, 2013)

Good numbers BBBob !  Well done


----------



## Ivy (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done to both you and Alesha!


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone. Just back from Alesha's review. 6.6% this time. They asked her if she would be willing to come into the ward and speak to other kids who have just been dx'd. "As long as I can have an ice cream cone" came the reply. 
Better get the loose change out then 
Hope life is treating you all well. Take care.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a terrific result Bob, and she seems to have a healthy take on her diabetes! Well done to all, hope she can inspire others to great results


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 31, 2013)

Bluebaldybob said:


> Hi everyone. Just back from Alesha's review. 6.6% this time. They asked her if she would be willing to come into the ward and speak to other kids who have just been dx'd. "As long as I can have an ice cream cone" came the reply.
> Better get the loose change out then
> Hope life is treating you all well. Take care.



Fantastic result  Alesha has her head screwed on the right way, sheneeds to aim higher and go for a 99 though


----------



## trophywench (Aug 1, 2013)

I love your reply Sue.

I still have to have a 99 when I go to the seaside, don't care if I am flipping diabetic.  And I think our great grandson has got the ice cream thing WELL right.  He eats the icecream and stands having his face, hands, legs, front and buggy cleaned up constantly all the while with complete aplomb then the minute he's finished eating the white stuff and the chocolate part, immediately hands the soggy, well licked and dribbled on cone to his granddad.  That's his grandad, not his great-g-d.

Ohh how we laugh !


----------



## Cleo (Aug 1, 2013)

Bluebaldybob said:


> Hi everyone. Just back from Alesha's review. 6.6% this time. They asked her if she would be willing to come into the ward and speak to other kids who have just been dx'd. "As long as I can have an ice cream cone" came the reply.
> Better get the loose change out then
> Hope life is treating you all well. Take care.



great news ! what an amazing little girl you have, you must be very proud of her!


----------

